# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  What do you eat that other people find disgusting?

## Sagan

I eat too much fast food.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Mushrooms. I get why other people don't like them. I think they're delicious, preferably with a big, juicy steak.  :Tongue:

----------


## Chocolate

Cereal with juice instead of milk

----------


## Trendsetter

broccoli and onions

----------


## Antidote

I eat everything above, except for the juice with cereal thing. 

Umm. I do eat vegemite, and most of the world outside Australia seem to disrespect that. I put ketchup on corn chips but I don't think that's seen as disgusting, just unconventional. But then again, there are ketchup flavoured chips in some parts of the world, so maybe that's standard now.

----------


## Lost Control Again

*lemons*, they clean all the toxins out your system. the best way is a boiling hot cup of water, squeeze 1/4 of a lemon into it, drink it as hot as you can without burning yourself!

----------


## shelbster18

> Cereal with juice instead of milk



Woah. I've never heard of that one. 

Mine would have to be spinach. I just don't understand why a lot of people don't like it. It's basically like eating watery lettuce.  :confused:

----------


## barefootbeauty

I Love Liver

----------


## Member11

Peanut Butter and cheese sandwich, hm so good. ::

----------


## claire74

strawberry jam and salt and vinegar crisp sandwiches (together)

----------


## VickieKitties

I drink a lot of spirulina, it looks and smells pretty vile, but if you mix it up with watered down juice it's reasonably palatable.

----------


## L

I eat too much full stop

----------


## VickieKitties

> I eat too much full stop



You must work out a lot then, you look great  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

> broccoli and onions



This lol.

I like broccoli -- but only when it's stir-fried. Onions... have to be caramelized.

I love green beans as well; I think most people I know find those things gross.

I love spinach as well, but only raw. I hate cooked spinach... it's all slimy and gross and weird. *shudders*

----------


## L

> You must work out a lot then, you look great



I don't really, I could do with losing some weight - but thank you

----------


## VickieKitties

> I don't really, I could do with losing some weight - but thank you



Who couldn't stand to lose a few pounds?  It's what's inside that really counts.  :Hug:

----------


## Member11

Its good, don't judge  :hide:

----------


## kc1895

2f670d98-28c7-41a0-9f8b-d9b5add6a6a1.jpg

----------


## Skippy

I'll eat lotsa diff stuff. Like those squids that wiggle around as ya eat em just to gross out people.  :XD:  I once got this buncha lil red octopus legs n' all
and ate em on cam in tiny. they were good! really yummy stuff! There's very little I wont eat. cept i wont do stuff like put juice in cereal, or ketchup on mac n cheez that kinda thing. I'm not too fond of mixing stuff like cake and fruit together ether. (i only like fruit by itself) but I'll eat all the weird adventurous stuff.

----------


## life

toe nails  ::):

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Bars, mostly. I don't cook so I often just buy granola bars, Luna bars, and other pseudo-health food. 

Objectively, they're not wrong in thinking it's gross. It's artificial stuff and does taste rather bland... and yet, I still eat them :/

----------


## Demerzel

> Its good, don't judge



Did u grow up in Hawaii? Hawaiians love spam.

Maybe once or twice an year I'll eat raw egg on rice  with soy sauce. Yay salmonella. I actually like it, but rarely eat it cuz it's not filling, & i'm too lazy to cook rice.

----------


## SmileyFace

> Its good, don't judge



I used to like this stuff, but I gradually became super grossed out by how salty it is. Sometimes we do have it for dinner, and I'd have no choice but to eat what mom's got cooked up... so I'd eat less than half a slice of those Spam things. They are way too salty for my liking... to the point where it's rather disgusting.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

High school lunches

----------


## enfield

haha i have some right next to me now. unsweetened chocolate. it doesn't look disgusting since it just looks like chocolate and who doesn't like that but i fed it to some friends before and their siblings and they reacted with disgust. my mom tried it once and she didn't have a reaction either way. maybe her reaction was concealed disgust. if it was she did a good job of conealing it. what also can be disgusting about my chocolate but this could be true of any chocolate is when it melts and gets stuck to things. a lot of times i have it on this armchair but if its sunny then the sun will hit it in the afternoon and it will melt unless i move it. but i don't because i only notice the situation i have created once it is already melty and then i don't want to touch it. eventually it will harden back up and then it peels right off the leather. sometimes my mom will be like remove it this instant! then its kind of yucky to deal with but i will go get some wet and dry napkins and clean it off the chair.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Liver pÃ¢tÃ© (but not foie gras!) on ryebread.. Yummmm i miss that stuff!
And smelly french cheese (not the super super smelly ones though.. They make me gag)

----------


## Kirsebaer

Oh I forgot about chicken heart. In Brazil it's pretty common to grill them when we barbecue. Foreigners usually find it gross  :Tongue:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Peanut butter and bacon on a hamburger  :O_O:  Everybody says it's so weird and refuses to try it. It's soooooo good.

----------


## Keddy

I have a few...
Scrambled eggs with ketchup (my friends find this gross, I really don't think it's that uncommon)
Potato chips with ketchup as opposed to a normal chip dip
Dried fruit
Guinness and Sprite combo (do drinks count?)
Reheated Chinese takeout
Calamari
Bologna and cheese sandwiches
Pizza with sausage topping

----------


## func

I eat only fast food

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I like putting ketchup in my mac and cheese. I would have doubts about doing this while eating with other people.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I like putting ketchup in my mac and cheese. I would have doubts about doing this while eating with other people.



I used to do that when I ate it. I also tried with salsa once, not as good.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Fried pickles <3

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Fried pickles <3



I went into trying that appetizer with "this will be awful" in mind. I loooooved them.

----------


## enfield

the other people is my mom for the most part. so this is what does _my mom_ find disgusting that i eat. it's at least for her and sometimes other people.


1. raw meat (ewww)
2. the spice mixture i used to use. it leaked in my backpack one year and stained everything yellow and left it smelling bad. the smell didn't leave completely until we put it in the washing machine a few months later. 
3. unsweetened chocolate. 
4. canned salmon (the smell is the problem)
5. butter. it looks bad sometimes because i eat it from the spoon. and i used to bring it to restaurants in plastic bags to add to what i ordered. that was embarrassing but could probably qualify for disgusting too.

i find some of what she eats "disgusting" too, so its kind of shared feelings. we know we each are sometimes bothered a little by what the other one is eating or cooking, and we also know not to make any comments because of that. if i say her food is bad then she'll say mine is, or if she says mine is, then i'll say hers is. so its like a stand off and its better just not to say anything and let each other go about feeding ourselves the way we want. it's an agreement to disagree basically but one or the other of us still has to be reminded of this from time to time.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

gimme a block of cheese and a bottle of ketchup and that [BEEP]'ll be gone in 20 minutes

----------


## James

Nothing, really.  My ex-wife would eat tomato sauce straight from the can.  Tons of it.  God it used to make me sick.

----------


## Nightingale

I'm not sure what I eat that might be considered gross, but I can tell you - my grandmother used to stuff a slice of sandwich bread into a glass of milk and eat it with a spoon. Every time she did it, I had to leave the room. It was so utterly gross to me. She grew up during the Depression, and told me it was a comfort food back then.

----------


## Skippy

> You forgot to add fries and ketchup to make this delicious dish complete!
> 
> I've always loved the taste of Brussels sprouts.
> Raw mince with bread
> I like to combine tuna and bananas.
> Frog legs! I guess it's just the idea of it that some people find disgusting, because it really is a delicacy.



Frog legs are great! Used to eat em deep fried with this light batter on em. Soooo good.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Never tried frog legs. Haven't really tried much European food besides Portuguese stuff. Seem to stick to that or Asian food I guess, never seen frog legs at a Thai restaurant  :Tongue:

----------


## Kaffee

Hot sauce on breakfast eggs, sausages, or hash browns.

----------


## Otherside

> Hot sauce on breakfast eggs, sausages, or hash browns.



Actually, the hot sauce on the hash browns sounds kinda nice.

----------


## Hexagon

Portobello mushrooms. My parents find it disgusting, but it's a great alternative to meat.

----------


## life

i like to drink the salty/water from tuna cans, everyone thinks its gross

----------


## kelp

Okra, bitter melon, kimchi, spam, and fish eyeballs are some foods that I like to eat that I can think off the top of my head right now. :Fish:

----------


## Antidote

Buttered crumpet with cheese and jam. I don't think it's weird but others do.

----------


## Captain Lawrence Oates

Peanut butter and butter sandwich, if there's too much butter it does make my mouth cringe a little, a little bit like eating something sour, but butter.

----------


## enfield

sour cream from the tub and canned sardines. my mom is the one that finds it gross. i used to eat unsweetened chocolate (i might buy some more, i think im gonna since i took like a 1-2 year break and i get 15 pounds online for $100 which lasts me like 6months to a year, which is a long time considering i eat a lot of it every day when i have it around) and when i gave it to my friends to try they spit it out.

----------


## HoldTheSea

I eat a lot of things that people find weird or disgusting. Potato chips with ketchup for one. Bacon pizza. Beef jerky. Mochi ice cream. Lots of spicy and peppery things.
I don't have a very healthy diet to begin with and I think a lot of people are appalled by how much red meat I eat and how many hot and spicy things I am willing to eat.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> I have a few...
> *Scrambled eggs with ketchup* (my friends find this gross, I really don't think it's that uncommon)



What? People think that's weird or uncommon? Where I live, that is literally the only way to eat scrambled eggs.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Peanut butter and bacon on a hamburger  Everybody says it's so weird and refuses to try it. It's soooooo good.



You know, I wouldn't be totally opposed to trying that.

----------


## Member11

> Bacon pizza.



Whoever said bacon with anything is disgusting, has clearly never tasted bacon. It goes with everything!  :Tongue:

----------


## lethargic nomad

> i like to drink the salty/water from tuna cans, everyone thinks its gross




That's what I would give to my cats.  They loved it!!  Even now, even though I have no cats, I always feel guilty to throw the tuna water down the drain.

----------


## lethargic nomad

I smother my rice with soy sauce and butter.  Japanese people were always disgusted by this.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Whoever said bacon with anything is disgusting, has clearly never tasted bacon. It goes with everything!



Hell yeah it does!  :Tongue:  I just ordered bacon pizza for dinner tonight because my post reminded me to do so. I like bacon on everything.

----------


## Member11

> Hell yeah it does!  I just ordered bacon pizza for dinner tonight because my post reminded me to do so. I like bacon on everything.



Mmmmmm, bacon pizza  :Snack:  I add bacon to everything, just had pasta bolognese with bacon  :o:):

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Mmmmmm, bacon pizza  I add bacon to everything, just had pasta bolognese with bacon



I add bacon to everything too! Pasta bolognese with bacon sounds amazing. Have you ever had scallops wrapped in bacon? Might be an American thing though...

----------


## Member11

> Pasta bolognese with bacon sounds amazing.



It is! You should definitely try it  ::): 





> Have you ever had scallops wrapped in bacon? Might be an American thing though...



I never seen that before, definitely will try it though  ::):

----------


## HoldTheSea

> It is! You should definitely try it 
> 
> I never seen that before, definitely will try it though



I absolutely will try it, thanks for the suggestion  ::): 

Scallops and bacon could be an exclusively American thing, and more particular to the part of the country I live in. But I'm sure you could find it somewhere. Do they have Whole Foods grocery stores in Australia? I know they sell it at Whole Foods.

----------


## Member11

> Do they have Whole Foods grocery stores in Australia? I know they sell it at Whole Foods.



Nah, we don't have Whole Foods, we mainly just have two big-chain supermarkets. Both don't sell anything wrapped in bacon, which is unbelievable for a bacon lover like me  :doh: 

Although takeout stores here does a lot with bacon, Red Rooster did a chicken pic with cheese and bacon, and KFC did this double bacon burger with even the sauce tasting like bacon, so good!  :Snack:

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Nah, we don't have Whole Foods, we mainly just have two big-chain supermarkets. Both don't sell anything wrapped in bacon, which is unbelievable for a bacon lover like me 
> 
> Although takeout stores here does a lot with bacon, Red Rooster did a chicken pic with cheese and bacon, and KFC did this double bacon burger with even the sauce tasting like bacon, so good!



A supermarket that doesn't sell anything wrapped in bacon?  ::o:  
That sounds awesome. KFC is great. Have you tried their Nashville Hot Chicken? As much as I'm a fan of bacon I'm also a fan of anything spicy.
We have a Mexican food chain called Qdoba where I live that has bacon Buffalo cheese sauce as an option on their burritos. They also offer bacon as a topping so you get double the bacon if you order both on your burrito. It's amazing.

----------


## Member11

> A supermarket that doesn't sell anything wrapped in bacon?



I know, right, what's with that?





> That sounds awesome. KFC is great. Have you tried their Nashville Hot Chicken? As much as I'm a fan of bacon I'm also a fan of anything spicy.



I'm the odd one out in my family, I don't like spicy foods, it burns and I can't taste anything  :hide:  I love KFC's original recipe chicken instead, it is sooooooooooo good  :Snack: 





> We have a Mexican food chain called Qdoba where I live that has bacon Buffalo cheese sauce as an option on their burritos. They also offer bacon as a topping so you get double the bacon if you order both on your burrito. It's amazing.



*jealous*  :Ninja:

----------


## fetisha

sushi

----------


## HoldTheSea

> I know, right, what's with that?



I don't know, man. Australian supermarkets need to step up their game.  :Tongue: 






> I'm the odd one out in my family, I don't like spicy foods, it burns and I can't taste anything  I love KFC's original recipe chicken instead, it is sooooooooooo good



I'm the odd one out in my family _because_ I like spicy foods. I'm adopted (Polish) but I grew up with an Italian father and a French mother. I'm the only one who prefers Mexican, Asian, and Polish food. I do like some Italian foods but it's obviously not in my genetic makeup lol.

I like pretty much everything at KFC.







> *jealous*



I'm pretty sure Qdoba is a countrywide chain, so if you went pretty much anywhere in the US or Canada you would be likely to find one. Keep it in mind if you're ever traveling overseas.

----------


## Antidote

Sometimes I have ice-cream for breakfast.

----------


## Otherside

Guacamole. Actually eating some now. 



Why do people hate Avocado's so much?  ::(:

----------


## Antidote

> Guacamole. Actually eating some now.
> 
> Why do people hate Avocado's so much?



I love them. I make guac all the time and eat the whole lot in one go (1 whole avocado).

----------


## lethargic nomad

> Dried squid.  Haven't had it for awhile, but I like the salty/chewy texture.




I used to eat that a lot when I was in Japan.  It's often a snack served at bars.  You dip into mayonnaise.

----------


## lethargic nomad

Who the hell hates avocados?

----------


## Skippy

sardines, herring, kippers, anchovies.... my bf makes me eat them ether on the balcony or in the bedroom cuz he hates the smell.... lol good news is they really good for ya, so all the better for me!

----------


## Skippy

> Dried squid.  Haven't had it for awhile, but I like the salty/chewy texture.



Mmmmm love squid
in any kinda form. sooooo good

----------


## InvisibleGuy

One of my exes ordered squid on our first date. I wanted to try it but...meh....just not that brave I guess. I would have to fool my brain, tongue, stomach into thinking it's OK to eat that, and sry, I just can't do that with certain things.

----------

